# Orange oil in poop?



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

My oldest ds has orange oil in his poop? We have a call into GI, but does anyone know what this could be? He's a vegetarian (so no weird fish).

He also has some stomach pain and headaches.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

That happened to me when I was pregnant and I was told it was my gall bladder not properly breaking down fats. That the orange oil was bile. I stayed away from all fats for a few days and it went away. Turmeric is also helpful. You can put some powder in a tea, it tastes not great, or get pills.

Watch for pain on the right side under the ribs, if this area is tender or hurts go to urgent care.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

My best guess would be fat that isn't breaking down properly.









I have no basis for that though, it's just what would seem to make the most sense to me.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

That's strange, this just happened to DS yesterday. I told him it had something to do with oil in his system but that was my guess. I would love to know more.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I've been told so far that it was either bile or oil. And it's a sign of several kinds of GI problems, especially in a child. In a woman, especially pregnant women, gall bladder problems are commong. But in a child, they are not so much.

Hopefully we get an appointment with GI soon.

I've been told that particular kinds of fish (not applicable to my son) and also cashews can cause it to act up.

What is the pain on the upper right side pertaining to?


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

I think she was referring to gall bladder pain.

I hope you get into a GI quickly.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, upper right side pain = gall bladder. I hope you get answers soon!


----------

